# Seti-Software Wichtig !!!! Bitte lesen...



## oezer (10. April 2001)

Seti spioneirt scheinbar die User aus
Quelle: nickles.de
Bereicht eines Users
Geschrieben am: 05.04.2001

Nachdem ich mal ca. zwei Stunden während einer Onlinesitzung das Tool
CommView und TDIMon mitlaufen lassen habe, fiel mir im Protokoll dessen auf,
das mein PC mehere Verbindungen zu irgendwelchen Server in den USA
aufgenommen hatte. Diese Verbindungen wurden laut TDIMon alle von der
Seti-Software aus gesteuert. Dann habe ich mir mal die IP's vorgenommen,
eine war logischer Weise der Rechner der die Seti Auswertung entgegen nimmt,
aber die anderen vier gehören zu Advertising Firmen und eine zu einem
Rechner im Milnet!!! 

Dann habe ich mal die gesendeten Pakete dieser Nicht-Seti-Datenübertragungen
mittels Ethernal ausgewertet, sie enthielten meine komplette
Verzeichnisstruktur der C: und D: Platte, Partitionstabellen, etliche
Registryeinträge und den kompletten Verlauf der besuchten Webseiten aus dem
IE!!! 

Für mich heißt das nur, diese Setisoftware spioniert meinen Rechner aus und
sendet noch an was weiß ich für Institutionen. 
Jetzt habe ich Seti komplett gelöscht und seit heute keine unerwarteten
Verbindungseinträge mehr im CommView Protokoll! 

Zu erwähnen ist dabei auch noch, auf meinen PC läuft die Norten Firewall und
bei der wahr natürlich von mir Seti als "erlaubt/sicher" eingestuft! -
Schöne heile Onlinewelt :-( 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Rene (26. Mai 2001)

Was hast du erwartet!


René


----------



## Nils Hitze (27. Mai 2001)

*Ist ein alter Hut ..*

ICQ macht dasselbe .. ist wohl eine Werbesache.
Aquirierung von Daten denke ich mal ..

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Klon (27. Mai 2001)

... jedes Programm das irgendwas übermittelt birgt eine Sicherheitslücke und kann mit genug Hirn verwendet werden um daten zu ziehen die eigentlich nicht gesendet werden dürften...


----------



## JohnDoe (29. Oktober 2002)

Welches SETI Programm hast du verwendet?
Nur den Client oder noch andere?


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2002)

Nur mal so weil ich das kürzlich erfahren habe und es hier ja eine Gruppe gibt: United Devices ist zwar nicht dafür bekannt dass sie Leute ausspionieren, aber die rechnen für Firmen mit. Sind also nicht ganz so uneigennützig wie sie auf der Page schreiben.
Ich habe einfach mal beide Clients gelöscht    .

@ Klon
Dass das geht ist klar, aber irgendwie ist es eine Frage von Moral / Anstand das nicht zu tun. Außerdem dürfte das illegal sein, oder?


----------



## sam (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Oezer _
> *...und den kompletten Verlauf der besuchten Webseiten aus dem IE!!!*


wie gesagt: surft mit mozilla 
 

spaß beiseite: icq macht das auch? argh
kann man das abstellen?


----------



## braindad (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *
> spaß beiseite: icq macht das auch? argh
> kann man das abstellen? *



sicher: benutz >>Trillian<<


----------



## sam (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *sicher: benutz >>Trillian<<  *


trillian is komisch...


----------

